# Key Colors in Multiscript?



## moonstruck180 (Jan 21, 2012)

First off I want to thank everyone who has answered my questions not too long ago I really appreciate it a lot!!

I unfortunately am stuck again...

I usually like to make a lot of multis especially for percussion and save them for later, but find it a pain that I need to click on every instrument to see where its range is. So a light bulb idea happened, I thought well I will just do some color scripting in the multi script section and it will be there rather without clicking on the instrument.

It apparently does not work that way because I tried every which way to do it and can't get one key to show color. Is there a way to color keys in a multiscript at all? or is that only reserved for the individual instruments script?

If so, is there a way to program the scripting in the individual instrument to show its range with out actually being clicked one (and by that I mean not just the first instrument but all the instruments in the multi).


Thanks again in advance!!! :D


----------



## mk282 (Jan 21, 2012)

It's possible, but with some trickery.

First, you need to have a multiscript which will send some MIDI NRPN values to the instrument script. Then you need to have an accompanying script in one instrument that you have loaded in the multi. Last, and optionally, you need to have an empty group in that instrument that's set to a different MIDI channel so it can receive those MIDI NRPNs (I generally use Port D, channel 16).

Everything is showcased in http://www.mediafire.com/?dk5h9au3uuh6g1c (this .NKM) (can be opened in K4.2.3 and above). This example is using just one keyboard range, but it shouldn't be too hard to modify the multi/instrument scripts to accept setting up multiple keyboard ranges.


----------



## moonstruck180 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the script, unfortunately it was more work to due multiple colors along side as well. It is good for lots of other stuff though!


----------



## mk282 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I did post it as a showcase, not as a final solution. The point is to learn something along the way of editing what has been given


----------



## moonstruck180 (Feb 5, 2012)

Right I meant, It was less code to color each specific keys in a master instrument. The biggest reason I didn't use is actually because of the fact I only can use 15 midi channels, or less if I expand the code more. It would only work for the first 16 midi channels (Port A) as that is what kontakt saw and allowed. If it hade allowed Ports B - D I totally would have used it a lot more, cause I would then have 64 midi channels. =D


----------



## mk282 (Feb 5, 2012)

You can do that, but in standalone mode only. Alas, I see no point because you're still limited to just 7 colors.


----------



## moonstruck180 (Feb 6, 2012)

Key "sets", is what I meant sorry. I usually use 2 or 3 colors. Is there a way to get more colors or something?


----------



## mk282 (Feb 6, 2012)

No, you can use only seven colors: white, black, red, blue, cyan, green, yellow, red.


----------

